# تقنية sdh



## حسني عمر (25 مايو 2010)

السلام عيكم 
الاخوة المختصين في تقنية ... الsdh لو سمحتم نريد منكم بعض الملفات ان امكن عن هذه التقنية وجزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (26 مايو 2010)

لو تبحث في مواضيع هذا القسم 
أو تستخدم خاصية البحث
و ستجد ما تريد بإذن الله


----------

